# Teaser: Rampage III extreme



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

found this and thought you guys would enjoy it...

2010 is year of the 10 slot mobos...












source is andreyang... http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3323#post3323

more on this tomorrow on front page news here on TPU


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 4, 2010)

Holy poop are those 5870 or 5850`s ? Hope he as the silver stone 1200 watt power supply powering all that.


----------



## Fishymachine (Jan 4, 2010)

Since the power pins are up there 5870's.Sure would look mighty good with a 32nm i7 with no overpriced useless IGP


----------



## MRCL (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, what do I buy... this mobo + four cards, or that Mercedes...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 4, 2010)

Fishymachine said:


> Since the power pins are up there 5870's.Sure would look mighty good with a 32nm i7 with no overpriced useless IGP



this is an x58. not h55/h57.

there will never be igp on x58.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 4, 2010)

looks crazy


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Holy poop are those 5870 or 5850`s ? Hope he as the silver stone 1200 watt power supply powering all that.



More like TWO 1200w Antec OCs?


:shadedshu 2400W of psu?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 4, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> More like TWO 1200w Antec OCs?
> 
> 
> :shadedshu 2400W of psu?



Holy god your right i only seen the one with the hard drive on it....wow where is the info and bench scores....


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Jan 4, 2010)

Good ol' Andre Yang. The pride of Taiwan!  Yeah XS isn't _the _ premier place to find the big boys and their toys anymore: 

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=288


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 4, 2010)

Maybe not, but that pic and thread is 6+ weeks old now. Not alot of people realize that XS went from 3-5k people on at any time, to avg less than 1k now(and Charles had the gall to tell me things hadn't changed, and called me stressed, sheesh). 3-4 times the people on here than there now, just not alot of hardcore guys are posting this stuff here...but I did notice that WWM is posting his reviews here too.

Been a long time since XS had all the goods, but that stuff doesn't appeal to me any more any way.

The 10-slot board though...THAT interests me. Guess I'll finally havea board to go into my Tt Armor + now...I bought it for foxconn destroyer, and then could not buy one.:shadedshu

Next week hopefull we'll find out about slot config and such..I just might have to go i7 and 4x 5870, rather than 2x5970...


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Jan 4, 2010)

H82LUZ73 said:


> Holy poop are those 5870 or 5850`s ? Hope he as the silver stone 1200 watt power supply powering all that.



sorry to sadden you but their a pair of Antec TPQ-1200 1200W Continuous Power 

But a wonderful looking board non the less.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 4, 2010)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> sorry to sadden you but their a pair of Antec TPQ-1200 1200W Continuous Power
> 
> But a wonderful looking board non the less.



did you see the post 3 up ?


----------



## Cool Vibrations (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw shucks, was hoping this was a clip from CES 2010.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> found this and thought you guys would enjoy it...
> 
> 2010 is year of the 10 slot mobos...
> 
> ...



Those blue connectors hint is not a Rampage maybe a P7X58(something)


----------

